# STB with HDMI output



## airbornflght (Dec 21, 2009)

How do you guys get your cable piped over HDMI? I'm guessing a lot of you have directv or some other company's set top box that offers an HDMI connection, but I just use plain old comcast and I currently have it into the back of my TV. I really don't want to pay each month to rent a set top box either.

It's kind of cumbersome to use as I have to not only use my receiver remote but also my tv remote to change the input to the tuner when I want to watch tv. 

I haven't been able to find any HD set top boxes available to the general public with an HDMI out. It seems all of the boxes are intended for cable companies from the likes of motorola and cisco. Does anyone know where I can locate one for a reasonable price? I would love to be able to pipe the cable over HDMI and eliminate another cable going to the tv and also a remote from my routine.

Ideally I'd like to find one that supports NTSC/ATSC/QAM.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

airbornflght said:


> How do you guys get your cable piped over HDMI? I'm guessing a lot of you have directv or some other company's set top box that offers an HDMI connection, but I just use plain old comcast and I currently have it into the back of my TV. I really don't want to pay each month to rent a set top box either.
> 
> It's kind of cumbersome to use as I have to not only use my receiver remote but also my tv remote to change the input to the tuner when I want to watch tv.
> 
> ...


Hello,
I am pretty sure you are stuck Renting a Comcast Box should you want HDMI. Now there is CableCard, but not many TV's offer this. However, if your TV has this, you could get exactly what you are wanting without even needing a Box.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Cable card would still require switching inputs on the AVR and TV. If your looking to eliminate that step and only have to switch HDMI input in he AVR, I don't know of any product outside of HTPC w/tuner that would take a standard cable signal and pass it via HDMI.


----------



## airbornflght (Dec 21, 2009)

Yeh I have a tuner card in my pc, but it's not a dedicated htpc. 

I have no need of a cable card as my tv has a ntsc/atsc/clear-qam tuner built in and I don't subscribe to an advanced cable plan. Just the expanded-basic.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I'd say, take the money you would have spent on this magic cable-to-HDMI device and buy a nice universal remote with macros. Now you have one button input switching and a whole lot more.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Gotcha. I figured you wanted all of the additional HD Channels that are only available via a Sat/Cable Box or Cable Card. No doubt your Cable Bill must be much more reasonable than most of us. Marshall's idea sounds like the way to go.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

